# Everglades Seasoning.. who uses???



## smokinq13 (Sep 5, 2017)

20170905_115341.jpg



__ smokinq13
__ Sep 5, 2017






So i just got my order of everglades seasoning( has 5 different bottles) and the more i research it, the more i realize its not as well know as other seasonings, so who all has or does use everglades??? What you use it on and how?


----------



## tvince (Sep 5, 2017)

I have the original that I picked up when I was down in Florida on Vacation. I put it in my ground beef for hamburgers and the family loves it. Did you find it online I need more?


----------



## smokinq13 (Sep 5, 2017)

Tvince said:


> I have the original that I picked up when I was down in Florida on Vacation. I put it in my ground beef for hamburgers and the family loves it. Did you find it online I need more?



Yeah i ordered it off amazon, im up in Pennsylvania and no store carries it for about 120 miles! The ONLY problem with online is the price, how much you pay in store???


----------



## tvince (Sep 5, 2017)

Wanna say for the 16oz bottle it was 7 or 8 dollars but now I see you can buy directly from them for cheaper


----------



## smokinq13 (Sep 5, 2017)

I did see that also but the one thing is youre gonna have to pay for shipping where on amazon you can get free shipping with prime or othet promos going on... i paid 35 dollars for the 5 pack i got but it went down to 24 it looks like


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2017)

We use it all the time!

It's in every grocery store down here!

Al


----------



## big t bbq (Sep 6, 2017)

Love Everglades Seasonings, and ALL PURPOSE BREADING. I order direct, it was much cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## smokinq13 (Sep 14, 2017)

I wish i could say the same! I can order it and pick it up at walmart but here in Pa no where stocks it... 


SmokinAl said:


> We use it all the time!
> 
> It's in every grocery store down here!
> 
> Al


----------



## sonofasmoker (Sep 14, 2017)

From Florida now in Georgia and have never tried it. I follow the YouTube channel DeerMeatForDinner and Robert Arrington loves this stuff. BTW this is a great channel for any outdoors men out there.


----------



## smokinq13 (Sep 14, 2017)

I second on the DeerMeatForDinner YouTube Channel, that's actually how I find out about everglades


----------

